# ISO best healthy food and/or drink snack energy booster?



## discusscookingnewbie (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi. I started working at a resales shop and my job coach recommended I eat a small snack when I take a short break for 5 minutes when I feel tired or feel like I have a loss of energy. So what would you all recommend I eat/and or drink based on this threads title?. I thought about a bag of nuts mix or a energy bar(not the bad ones) But I really don't know much about this subject.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2021)

Having both protein and a carb in a snack helps regulate your blood sugar and helps you feel satisfied longer. If you can get a small cooler, then you can keep snacks cold until you have a break. 

Here are a few ideas:
- a cup or so of plain Greek yogurt with a little honey and trail mix with dried fruit and nuts, or just a bag of nuts. Some of them come with chocolate chips or M&Ms - a healthy snack can include a little bit of indulgence [emoji2]
- an apple or pretzels with peanut butter
- baby carrots and celery sticks with seasoned low-fat cream cheese thinned with a little water or milk 
- hummus with raw vegetables
- whole-grain crackers with cheese and grapes

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 19, 2021)

Slow carb release protein shakes can both hydrate, and supply you with long lasting energy, and protein.  A can of pork and beans (single serving size) is a great snack, hot or cold.  Apples, plumbs, all of the stone fruits, pears, berries and cherries are all good, and will keep at room temperature.  Bring with you a thermos bottle if chili, or stew.  These will also sustain you.

Stay away from energy drinks, along with sports drinks.  They are high in sugar, and salts.  Stay away from energy shots.  You'll get a burst of energy, then when they where off, you will be drained.

Just some ideas.  If you want really good advice, see a nutritionist.  Hope this helps,

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2021)

All sorts of simple inexpensive things.

Don't overthink it or worry about some sort of miracle snack just use what you already enjoy and have available.

In addition to the ideas above try a hard-boiled egg or a stick of string cheese, a mandarin, a fruit snack cup packed in juice, a box of 2% milk, half a sandwich on whole-grain made with turkey, peanut butter, etc...

Try mixing your own version of trail mix with some dark chocolate chips, raisins, peanuts, etc... and package it in 1/4 cup portions.

Good luck!


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Mar 26, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Having both protein and a carb in a snack helps regulate your blood sugar and helps you feel satisfied longer. If you can get a small cooler, then you can keep snacks cold until you have a break.
> 
> Here are a few ideas:
> - a cup or so of plain Greek yogurt with a little honey and trail mix with dried fruit and nuts, or just a bag of nuts. Some of them come with chocolate chips or M&Ms - a healthy snack can include a little bit of indulgence [emoji2]
> ...



OR@anyone else, when you mean plain Greek yogurt, do you mean non fat yogurt or regular with the fat yogurt?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2021)

greek yogurt can be full fat, part skim, or no fat.  Greek yogurt has less water in it than French, or American yogurts, as the whey is removed, hence its thicker consistency, and higher protein per volume.  It is basically yogurt that has been put into a sieve and allowed do drain.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## summer57 (Mar 26, 2021)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> OR@anyone else, when you mean plain Greek yogurt, do you mean non fat yogurt or regular with the fat yogurt?


Usually, Greek yogurt isn't non-fat, but it can be. 

 In my experience, a small container of 3.5% - 5% fat sugar-free yogurt gives me more energy and stays with me longer than non-fat yogurt with sugar.  Sugar can cause a spike in blood sugar, and then you quickly feel tired after.

Sometimes non-fat Greek yogurt has other thickeners and additives that make it seem richer than it actually is.  Always read the labels!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 27, 2021)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> OR@anyone else, when you mean plain Greek yogurt, do you mean non fat yogurt or regular with the fat yogurt?


Either one. By plain I meant without added flavors like fruit or vanilla extract.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 27, 2021)

summer57 said:


> Usually, Greek yogurt isn't non-fat, but it can be.
> 
> In my experience, a small container of 3.5% - 5% fat sugar-free yogurt gives me more energy and stays with me longer than non-fat yogurt with sugar.  Sugar can cause a spike in blood sugar, and then you quickly feel tired after.
> 
> Sometimes non-fat Greek yogurt has other thickeners and additives that make it seem richer than it actually is.  Always read the labels!


Sugar by itself can cause a spike in blood sugar, but eating sugar and other carbs with a protein mitigates that.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Apr 2, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Having both protein and a carb in a snack helps regulate your blood sugar and helps you feel satisfied longer. If you can get a small cooler, then you can keep snacks cold until you have a break.
> 
> Here are a few ideas:
> - a cup or so of plain Greek yogurt with a little honey and trail mix with dried fruit and nuts, or just a bag of nuts. Some of them come with chocolate chips or M&Ms - a healthy snack can include a little bit of indulgence [emoji2]
> ...


OR@ anyone else. How much of a little honey do you mean? How much honey is to much honey?


----------



## summer57 (Apr 2, 2021)

The amount of honey you add depends on your taste. Maybe add a little at a time until it reaches the level of sweetness you like.
I sometimes stir in a little less than a teaspoon of maple syrup in a cup of unsweetened yogurt, or maybe a  few frozen blueberries, and that's sweet enough for me. I prefer unsweetened yogurt, but that's not to everyone's taste.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Apr 3, 2021)

summer57 said:


> The amount of honey you add depends on your taste. Maybe add a little at a time until it reaches the level of sweetness you like.
> I sometimes stir in a little less than a teaspoon of maple syrup in a cup of unsweetened yogurt, or maybe a  few frozen blueberries, and that's sweet enough for me. I prefer unsweetened yogurt, but that's not to everyone's taste.


I mostly don't care for taste. I care more about health or it being healthy and not damaging to the body. I just don't want to over do it with the honey because I am concerned adding to much of it will damage my teeth, gums and enamel so I want to know how much is enough. Even if its just a little bit, I will brush my teeth right after that to remove the plack and sugar off of it before it forms or so it doesn't damage my gums, teeth and erode enamel.

How much is enough?


----------



## summer57 (Apr 3, 2021)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> I mostly don't care for taste. I care more about health or it being healthy and not damaging to the body.
> 
> How much is enough?


If you're ok with unsweetened yogurt, then you don't need to add sugar or honey or anything else.
Honey is higher in fructose than sugar, and taste sweeter than sugar, so you can use less honey to get the same amount of sweetness as sugar.


Even with a teaspoon of honey in an average container, you'd still have yogurt with much less sugar than an average sweetened yogurt.  ! tsp of honey = 6 gms sugar; an average small container of sweetened yogurt can run from 13 - 18 grams.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2021)

The honey is there for taste, so put an amount you like. If you don't add things for flavour, then you can skip the honey. Some people find it tastes nicer with a bit of honey added. BTW, honey is mostly sugar.


----------



## blissful (Apr 3, 2021)

If you are doing this for health, then avoid the disease promoting foods, and consume the most nutrient dense foods.


This is a video on identifying health promoting foods. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnqVN56EjrM


For us we make oat 'cookies', they are sweetened with squash, banana, and fruit puree, flax and chia added, usually some raisins mixed in. Another easy to carry snack is black bean brownies, but in cookie shape, made of black beans, date paste, cocoa, oatmeal, baking soda and baking powder, baked on parchment, topped with vegan chocolate chips and large crystal brown sugar. I just made both of these this week, for my husbands out of town trip, so he can snack in the truck.


----------



## CDodsley99 (Oct 26, 2021)

Energy bars sound like a good fit. I take a brand on hikes called Luchos Dillitos and they are good for quick energy boosts and are based around guava so are relatively healthy. For a non-special purchase option, a popular option to get that protein/carb mix is something like a trail mix, nuts and fruit.


----------

